# White Sore on Teething Puppy



## tuckersparents (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm trying to find out if anyone has seen this before?? Our newest V, Levi, is teething now and we just noticed this firm, canker sore looking spot on his gum yesterday. 

We have never seen this before and there is very limited discussion online, so any help or thoughts is greatly appreciated!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just guessing, but I wonder if he has some sort of infection going on.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

In the picture it looks like the white part is swollen, not open or crater-like. But canker sores are open & sometimes "swollen" is an optical illusion. Is it intact & swollen, or open?

If swollen, I'd agree with TR that it's infection. But you say it's firm - is it filled-with-fluid firm, or harder than that? Fluid would also indicate infection, but not if harder.

Is it tender (sensitive to your touch)? Is the jaw sensitive to squeezing there? If so, it's probably deeper than shows.

The gum around it doesn't look inflamed, so it's probably not serious. I'd wait a day or 2 & watch for changes.

Bob


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Any change?


----------



## Israrules (Apr 5, 2015)

For the picture it doesn't looks like an infection, an abscess would be painfull, swollen and redish around the white; it is not sore neither.... If you touch it and feels like a baloon it probably is a salivary cyst, the whole months has salivary glands, when one conduct blocks because of any trauma (a bitte, a hit or something like that) the saliva can't get out and forms this type of swalowing and needs to be removed because it grows and can be braked and be painfull, nothing bad though. However a photo is not enough, better go with your Vet if it has been there for a week or more


----------

